# "Forbacher 8" oder "carpe diem"



## fez (13. April 2003)

Morgens um 7.30, als der Grossteil der sonstigen NL noch unter ihren muffigen Decken lag, starteten Triple F und Fez durch. D.h. zuerst starteten wir zur Tanke um für nicht unbedeutende Summen an Bargeld  unbedeutende Käsebrötchen und hohes C zu kaufen. Dann gab Fez dem weissen Wal die Sporen um noch rechtzeitig zu nkwd zu kommen. Der drehte schon frierend  Runden und sah mangels Schlaf etwas zerknautscht aus...
In Forbach angekommen stand auch Axel Ka bereit, frierend natürlich denn es war dort oben in den Bergen noch recht kühl. Aber nur im Schattten. Deshalb mussten etliche Hüllen beim erreichen der Sonne fallen. Bis auf Axel Ka, welcher scheinbar über ein körpereigenes, anstrengungsunabhängiges Mikroklima verfügt welches es ihm erlaubt bei jedweder Temperatur die gleiche Jacke und Winterhosen anzuhaben.

Los gings zum Auftakt zuerst auf Forstwegen, doch schon bald auf einem knackigen steilen Trail. Hier demonstrierte uns Triple seinen lange geübten Trick "Absteigen-durch-umfallen-lassen-und mit-den-Füssen-in-den-Klickies bleiben" - ein Trick welchen er, wie er stolz bekundete, zum letzten Mal 1986 geübt hatte (wahrscheinlich mit irgendwelchen sauseltenen Grafton-Kubeln und 1911er XTR-Shiftern in weissrussischer Sonderausführung ))) 

Gut, bei der Wegscheid angekommen entschlossen wir uns in Richtung Badener Höhe weiterzufahren. Als wir allerdings auf den letzten Schnee trafen, kehrten wir unverzüglich um (Kann dieses Scheisssszeug nicht mehr sehen).

Abwärts gings hurtig über den Westweg. Zwischendurch legten wir bei einem hübschen Hüttchen in der Sonne - welche natürlich die ganze Zeit vom Himmel knallte dass es eine Pracht war - ein zweites Frühstück ein. Nkwd versuchte mir seinen Schüttler als "das obergeniale Downhillteil" anzudrehen, aber ich hatte meine Zweifel und lehnte dankend ab.

Dieser Trail abwärts war wie immer sehr hübsch - und wird je tiefer man kommt noch hübscher. Dann , kurz vor Schluss fand Axel Ka (danke an IHN) noch eine wunderhübsche Trailvariante welche über dem Staubecken in Forbach rauskommt Südfranzösische Feeling garantiert - schmaler Pfad über funkelndem wasser).


Beim Wal angekommen rasch Klamotten abgeworfen und weiter gings.

Von Gausbach geht der Weg erstmal durch ein kleines Tälchen rauf - hier gibts massig tolle Sprünge (welche ich aber mich zu springen nicht getraute - trotzdem CROISSANT ! hier gehn dem Freerider die Augen über ! Sprünge zwischen 1 - 2,5 m Höhe in eine relativ steile Wiese rein...). Dann schraubt man sich einige Höhenmeter nach oben - um sie dann ganz unspassig wieder zu vernichten. Und dann kommt der von mir so gefürchtete Sch***-Ziehweg. Mann, Mann ,Mann - alles rast voraus, scheints ganz locker. Und ich kämpfe mich echt auf dem Zahnfleisch nach oben. Ganz oben musste ich sogar schieben. 
Aber trotzdem nkwd: steckt euch eure "GA" in den A..llerwertesten ! , < Joke ).

Es folgte der Westweg runter über die Latschigfelsen - ein ganz schöner Schüttler , lange nicht so smooooth wie die andere Seite der 8... Spass hats trotzdem gemacht. Und auch nkwd:Respekt, brother ! Das wird !

Super Tag war das, und der Muskelkater ist mir sicher. 
KM: lasst mal rüberwachsen ihr Tachofahrer. 
Hm: so ca. 1000 würd ich sagen.


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

Sommer ! Sonne ! Wind und Mücken !
Hohes Gras und nichts zu rauchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

Hey, ganz konkret mein neuer Downhill-Schüttler.

Man beachte die sich wegwendende Köperhaltung nkwds beim Haltend Triples Helius ! Diese Haltung drückt aus: uaaah, nur nicht zu nahe rankommen an dies Schaukel...


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

nun korrekte Zuordnung...

Nee, halt doch nicht


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

auf der Seiser Alm, nur der Speck und das Fladenbrot fehlen noch (für Triple mit Falaffelfüllung)


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

recht unten ist Wasser zu erahnen...


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

vom Drecks-Ziehweg gibt keine, da hatte ich besseres zu tun.
Oben angekommen steht dann diese Hüttchen und ein klasse Aublick ins Rheintal. Das ist der höchte erreichte Punkt. Von da an gehts nur noch ein ganz klein wenig nach oben...  
Nkwd schaut deshalb so unglücklich weil ihm sein rechter Fuss eingeschlafen war und dieser partout nicht wieder aufwachen wollte.


----------



## fez (13. April 2003)

überraschenderweise fast völlig wandererfrei...
Nkwd im Landeanflug


----------



## Triple F (13. April 2003)

Danke an Fez für´s Fahren, Knipsen und Schreiben!

Die Tour war echt 1a, besonders der erste DH und der zwote Uphill  - die Aussicht beflügete so manchen Untrainierten mit schwererem Arbeitsgerät.Stichwort. Pulsoptimum und graumellierter Rentner .... 
Beim ersten Uphill war ich nur etwas verdutzt, dass nkwd vor mir "patzte", was mit ein euphorisches Glücksgefühl bescherte, so dass ich das pedalieren kurzzeitig einstellte  .
Den zwoten DH fand ich jetzt nicht als wirklich smooth (genauso wie die Psylo), aber es hätte ja auch schlimmer (Wanderer!) kommen können. 


Achja, ein Grund für Fezens radikale Downhill-Fahrweise habe ich entdeckt: Er arbeitet mit einer Art Sonar-Ortung,die in die Junior T. integriert ist.So kann der Lausbb geschickt allen Steinen ausweichen. Allerdings hat das System einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Es arbeitet im hörbaren Bereich *heulquietschschleif*. Gerüchte, die Töne entstünden durch die Kombi XT-Disc/223 werden an dieser Stelle jäh abgeschmettert.



3F


P.S.: Zur unserer großen Überraschung waren im kalten Schwarzwald augenscheinlich keine Birken (und deren Pollen) zu sehen


----------



## nkwd (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Beim ersten Uphill war ich nur etwas verdutzt, dass nkwd vor mir "patzte", was mit ein euphorisches Glücksgefühl bescherte, so dass ich das pedalieren kurzzeitig einstellte*


ja, kaum läßt man ihn mal vorbeifahren, weil man hängenbleibt (kommt davon wenn man unbedingt daneben und net hintendran fahren will  ), fliegt er einfach um  

der 2. DH war wirklich verdammt eklig und hat auch wirklich keinen Spaß gemacht! der erste hingegen war schön (und sowas von mir  - wer hätte sich das je träumen lassen), aber nachm 2. waren meine Arme (*rüttelrüttel* - das war ne reine Schüttelpiste) und Hände (vom Bremsen und gleichzeitig halten) doch gewaltig gequält. 

hab übrigens daheim dann noch versucht rauszufinden (nochn paar Test-Runden gedreht), warum mein Fuß eingepennt is. Glaub es lag an der Unterhose! Die is anscheinend recht ungeschickt verrutscht, so daß ne Naht aufn  Sattel gedrückt und dabei die Ader bissel abgeklemmt hat. 

*@fez*
könnt ich die Bilder in Großformat bekommen? 
bitte an: [email protected] 
thx!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. April 2003)

Habe wohl echt was verpasst - zumal ich So praktisch keine Pollenprobleme hatte (long live Kortison!). Bin ja selber Schuld, ich Depp!!!

@ fez
Kriegst heute die TOP50 CD; stell doch dann mal die Forbacher 8 (wie gefahren) bildlich vor!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> (kommt davon wenn man unbedingt daneben und net hintendran fahren will  )*



Ah...Windschatten...is klar...


----------



## Cook (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Bis auf Axel Ka, welcher scheinbar über ein körpereigenes, anstrengungsunabhängiges Mikroklima verfügt welches es ihm erlaubt bei jedweder Temperatur die gleiche Jacke und Winterhosen anzuhaben.
> *



fez, das ist meine ausgelebte Sehnsucht an das feuchtwarme Klima des Oberrheintals  

Ja fez, nkwd, triple F, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!

Besondere Anerkennung den beiden Studenten  die sich zu dieser frühen Stunde aufgerafft haben. Bei nkwd ist das letzte Körperteil (linker Fuß) sogar erst nach Beendigung der Tour aufgewacht !!!!!!!

Interessant auch das geschickte Tarnen der Uphill-Fähigkeiten Triple F's durch lässige Style-Klamotten, die auf reine aufwärts-nur-mit-Fremdkraft-Mentalität schliessen sollten.

Der 2. Trail-Downhill fand ich schöner als den 1., weil ich bin den etwas LANGSAMER gefahren als die beiden HEIZER fez und Triple F. Dann schüttelts nicht so. 

Als obergemein stellte sich das letzte Stück des Heavy-Uphills am Latschig heraus, der uns mehrmals durch lichtes Baumwerk das Ende vorgaukelte...um dann nach der Kurve nochmals leicht an Steilheit zuzulegen.

Spruch des Tages wurde deshalb auch die Feststellung von fez:
"Der höchste Punkt des Tages ist erreicht...<kurze Pause>...nur noch dort links e bissle hoch"


Fazit: Wenn Ort und Zeit passen, bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß
Axel   

fez: Tourenführung und Berichterstattung klasse!


----------



## fez (22. April 2005)

*lang, lang ists her !!!*

Ich werde wohl Sonntag früh um 8 (oder so) mal wieder die Forbacher 8 unter die Räder nehmen und damit meine verluderten Waden schwer in Bedrängnis bringen. (>> vorausgesetzt dass bei der heutabigen BremshebelwiederinNormalpositionbiegerei dieser nicht abbricht...)


----------



## Thunderbird (22. April 2005)

Da kannst du im Anschluss gleich noch hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-session.de/
(Auch bei Forbach, deshalb bin ich auf den Thread gestoßen)
Bei diesem Rennen regnet es _immer_.   

Thb


----------



## knoflok (22. April 2005)

sonntags solls  aber *schönwetterfahrmodusan* ganz schaudriges wetter werden  *moduswiederaus*

geht ihr dann trotzdem? 

grüßle
knoflok


----------



## fez (22. April 2005)

Wenn Ihr, Sire mit "ihr" mich meinen solltet - ja! 
Vielleicht aber ein bisschen später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (23. April 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-session.de/
> Bei diesem Rennen regnet es _immer_.


Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen!   
Ich werde übrigens später an diesem Tag beim Streckenabsperren sein und bin So mangels Kondition als Streckenposten zu bewundern. Bekleidungsempfehlung für Helfer sind aufgrund immer wieder bestätigter schlechter Erfahrungen Gummistiefel und Regenjacke


----------



## Thunderbird (24. April 2005)

@ nkwd: und diesmal hat's _nicht geregnet_!!!   
Na ja- Matschreseven gab's da aber immer noch genug.   
Hab' dich leider nicht gesehen, obwohl ich bei jedem Streckenposten
extra langsam gemacht und ihn mir genau angeschaut habe.   

Thb


----------



## Cook (24. April 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ nkwd: und diesmal hat's _nicht geregnet_!!!
> Na ja- Matschreseven gab's da aber immer noch genug.
> Hab' dich leider nicht gesehen, obwohl ich bei jedem Streckenposten
> extra langsam gemacht und ihn mir genau angeschaut habe.
> ...


 Und ich hab mirs von aussen angesehen und u.a. nach der 202 geschaut. Aber irgendwie ist die mir immer durch die Lappen... 
Wir waren dort, bis der 3. der Langdistanz im Ziel war. Wie ist es bei dir gelaufen?

@fez: dein weisses Ungetüm stand alles überragend am Bahnhofsparkplatz. Dann hast du auch noch Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt.

Als ich dann (vom Rennen hochmotiviert) zu Hause war und mich gerade Bike-mäßig bereitmachen wollte, hats angefangen zu schiffen und bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgehört. Dann wars halt eine Ruhewoche diese Woche...


----------



## Thunderbird (24. April 2005)

@ cook: 3. Gesamt mit Lizenzlern? => Der Bernd Rosenstil (Tattoos)? 
Da hättet ihr noch fast 15 Minuten auf mich warten müssen.
Hatte Krämpfe in der letzten Runde und habe dadurch den 3. Platz der 
Hobby Herren verpasst.    Der Kettenklemmer 500m vor dem Ziel
war dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen.   

Schöne Gegend auf jeden Fall!   
Die andere Talseite muss ich mir auch mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.

Thb


----------



## nkwd (24. April 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> und diesmal hat's _nicht geregnet_!!!


doch! es hat kurz bevor die letzten 4 der Langdistanz (die in 2er Grüppchen mit riesen Abstand natürlich  ) bei mir vorbeikamen angefangen. und beim Abbauen hats dann richtig geschifft.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' dich leider nicht gesehen, obwohl ich bei jedem Streckenposten extra langsam gemacht und ihn mir genau angeschaut habe.


ich war an Posten Nr. 9 (Oßengasse) - wird dir wohl nicht so viel sagen. Das ist die Stelle, wos nach ner Schotter-Abfahrt in ner scharfen Rechtskurve auf den hinteren Teil des Einführungsrunden-Kurses (die schöne matschige Wiese kurz vor Ziel) geht. Zu deiner Beruhigung: Hier haben übrigens alle ziemlich langsam gemacht.


----------



## fez (24. April 2005)

BUSCAME MUCHO






Bernhard und ich finden auf einer wunderschönen 1000 Hm-Runde bei wirklich akzeptablem Wetter einen neuen Supertrail: 
BUSCAME MUCHO. ("buscame" bedeutet übrigens "suchen"...)

BUSCAME MUCHO bietet technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände, sagen wir mal im mmh, unteren 3. IBC-Grad. 
BUSCAME MUCHO bietet totale Einsamkeit. Da findet Dich keiner ....
BUSCAME MUCHO bietet ca 400 Hm im Aufsteig und ca.300 interessante abwärts. 
BUSCAME MUCHO bietet noch einiges an Kombinations- und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.
Zudem stand dieser Tag unter dem Motto "Vesetze dein Hinterrad wann immer du Gelegenheit dazu hast". Wir liessen uns also nicht lumpen und versetzten was das Zeug hielt. Hier Bernhard in einer Kehre auf dem Westweg ca 200 Hm oberhalb des Forbacher Stausees: avi 

Hier Bernhard irgendwo im Outback von Buscame Mucho:








Als Bernhard und ich nach Forbach fuhren mussten wir uns doch sehr wundern warum bei einem MTB-Marathon die Leute auf der Strasse rumgurken müssen, gibts hier denn nicht genügend Forstwege...


----------



## Thunderbird (25. April 2005)

@ fez: geiler Trail.   
Schöner Umsetzer, aber die Geräusche, 
die sein Bike so macht, sind etwas seltsam.

Das Stück Teerstraße war ja nur ein paar hundert Meter lang.
Musste sein, damit man an der Festhalle vorbeikommt.
Außerdem wollten die uns noch unbedingt kurz davor durch ein 
paar derbe Schlammlöcher jagen, damit wir im Ziel spektakulär 
genug aussehen und das ging nur mit Umweg über die Straße.

Der Marathon hat zwar viele Forststraßen, aber auch sehr harte
Wurzeltrails (z.B. die "Everglades"), die einem richtig die Kraft 
raussaugen. Der Sieger hatte nur einen 22,7er Schnitt!

Thb


----------



## knoflok (25. April 2005)

seeehr schön !! 

freue mich schon wenn meine schreibarbeiten hier mal endlich erledigt sind, und ich wieder in den wald trauen darf - ohne superschlechtes gewissen -   

viel zu suchen war also ...

gruß
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Bernhard und ich finden auf einer wunderschönen 1000 Hm-Runde bei wirklich akzeptablem Wetter einen neuen Supertrail


Das ist ja wirklich unerhört! Der Bernhard fährt im Schwawa Rad und läßt die Pfälzer alleine fahren?

Ich freue mich zu hören, dass hier in der Nähe Trails entdeckt wurden, die mit besame mucho evtl. nicht ganz mithalten können aber einer Befahrung durchaus Wert erachtet werden. Wo seid ihr gestartet? Gibt's eine ausführliche Tourenbeschreibung nur life bei persönlicher Teilnahme an einer Tour?


----------



## fez (25. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's eine ausführliche Tourenbeschreibung nur life bei persönlicher Teilnahme an einer Tour?


 Du hast es erfasst ! 
Die Trailbeschreibung wird in einem atombombensicheren Bunker unter dem Gotthard verwahrt. Jeder der Teilnehmer am Sonntag musste beim Barte seiner Großmutter schwören diesen Trail nur dem innersten Zirkel seiner NL-Kollegen zu zeigen. Fremden Bikern wird der Zugang ins gelobte Land nur nach vorheriger Beratung durch das NL-Zentralkomitee gewährt.

Im übrigen ist der Trail schon ein Ecke leichter als Besame - also vielleicht doch eher 2.Grad. Auf der Erlebnis- und Einsamkeitspunkteskala ist er dagegen bei 10 (von 10 möglichen) angesiedelt.

Wir haben Dich übrigens vermisst am sonntag - welche Entschuldigung kannst du uns darlegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (25. April 2005)

Sieht jut aus, bei der Zweitbefahrung bin ich dann auch dabei!
Euer Tourmotto ist zur Zeit auch Teil von meinem: Fahrtechnik dringend gesucht.

Ich war am WE auch nicht untätig, sondern Samstag abends im Wattkopfgebiet unterwegs, streckenweise auch getrennt vom Rad. 
Die Narben werde ich zur Sicherheit als Beweis noch eine Weile aufbewahren...


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben Dich übrigens vermisst am Sonntag - welche Entschuldigung kannst du uns darlegen ?


Ähhhh - ichich - hmmm - - -

Für Sonntag war doch so schlechtes Wetter angekündigt und ich hatte diese - ähh - Einladung zum Brunch. Da bin ich halt am Samstag son bisschen früher - ähh - im Murgtal - ähh - rumgefahren. Und dann waren wir noch in Bernbach, Bermersbach und Baden Baden.

Natürlich mim Rennrad.


----------



## fez (25. April 2005)

Sowas versautes ! pfui sage ich da nur !


Ich dachte Du fährst mit diesen unkollegialen Herren nicht mehr


----------



## specialist (25. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> !
> ...Fahrtechnik dringend gesucht...


Mit ein bisschen mehr Fahrtechnik wäre mir vor acht Tagen einiges erspart geblieben.
Stelle deswegen den Antrag, in den Kreis der Geheimnisträger aufgenommen zu werden. bei der Zweitbefahrung möchte ich dabei sein.

speci


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

>


Nö, es war nur Einer dabei, der nicht soo viel Rennraderfahrung hat. Den musste ich beim Bähnlefahren einmal anmeckern, weil er nach dem Wechsel zu schnell losziehen wollte. Nachdem er sich eine Weile abgestrampelt hatte, hat das Tempo ganz gut gepasst. Die letzten 10km wollte er dann keine Führungsarbeit mehr leisten - 





			
				alter Herr schrieb:
			
		

> Diese blöde Windjacke hat mich heute brutal viele Körner gekostet.


 - und hat sich nur noch ziehen lassen.   

BackToTopic: Wo seid ihr denn jetzt gestartet ins Rotsockensperrgebiet - von Forbach aus? Das wäre doch eine schöne Zuflucht, wenn der Sommer wieder kommt und die Kniebundhosen vermehrt zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## fez (25. April 2005)

ich kann mich an unseren Startort nicht mehr erinnern - totale Amnesie


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern


Vieleicht hilft das hier deiner Erinnerung auf die Sprünge:


----------



## fez (25. April 2005)

das ist irgendwo bei Herne


----------



## Froschel (26. April 2005)

ist das nicht der UFO-Landeplatz in Knielingen ?



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (26. April 2005)

Aktuell ist das Bild auf keinen Fall. 

Es ist jetzt Frühling, eine gefährliche Jahreszeit, denn die Bäume schlagen aus und der Salat schießt.


----------



## Cook (26. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhh - ichich - hmmm - - -
> 
> Für Sonntag war doch so schlechtes Wetter angekündigt und ich hatte diese - ähh - Einladung zum Brunch. Da bin ich halt am Samstag son bisschen früher - ähh - im Murgtal - ähh - rumgefahren. Und dann waren wir noch in Bernbach, Bermersbach und Baden Baden.
> 
> Natürlich mim Rennrad.



Wenn du/ihr wieder mal im Murgtal Rennrad fahrt, sag doch kurz Bescheid (wenn du Lust hast). Ich lutsch so gern an fremden Hinterreifen.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du/ihr wieder mal im Murgtal Rennrad fahrt, sag doch kurz Bescheid.


Klar, kann ich machen. Am Samstag war es halt eine recht kurzfristige Entscheidung. Ich hatte am Do erwähnt, dass ich am Samstag die Möglichkeit hätte, mit jemand zu fahren, "aber da müssen wir ja noch dasunddas erledigen, deshalb kann ich leider nicht mit." Dann kam am Freitag abend, nachdem ich schon abgesagt hatte, doch noch das Ok vom Familienoberhaupt und ich habe am Sonntag morgen 1/2 Stunde vor Abfahrt zugesagt. Aber: Es muss ja nicht immer so laufen, PM mir doch deine Telefonnummer, ich melde mich dann.


----------



## nkwd (27. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du/ihr wieder mal im Murgtal Rennrad fahrt, sag doch kurz Bescheid (wenn du Lust hast). Ich lutsch so gern an fremden Hinterreifen.


Da wär ich auch dabei, wenn ihr net wie die Irren rast.


----------



## Cook (27. April 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Da wär ich auch dabei, wenn ihr net wie die Irren rast.


Also ich fahr WIRKLICH gemütlich mit dem Rennrad. 

Also, Stefan, ich pm dir mal meine Daten!


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen ist der Trail schon ein Ecke leichter als Besame - also vielleicht doch eher 2.Grad. Auf der Erlebnis- und Einsamkeitspunkteskala ist er dagegen bei 10 (von 10 möglichen) angesiedelt.


Sollen wir den am Sonntag früh nochmal in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (11. August 2005)

Salve!
Könnten wir von der Forbacher 8 mal wieder ´ne Neuauflage starten? So evtl. in 2-3 Wochen??

Gruß!


----------



## eL (11. August 2005)

da bin ich für sein am tun



eL


----------



## Don Stefano (27. August 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> So evtl. in 2-3 Wochen??


Das wäre ja morgen!  

Oder ist schon etwas Anderes geplant?


----------



## Triple F (28. August 2005)

Ne, vor Col de la Schlucht geht bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.

Gestern war Besame Mucho angesagt! Geiler Trail, geiles Wetter   !


----------

